# What have you trained your cats to do?



## bivlop (May 30, 2011)

My cats aren't cuddly and I would so love them to be. I am trying to train one at least to kiss me. I am using treats and the kissing noise and kissing him before I give him treats. I don't know how successful this will be but I was just wondering what kind of success others have had in training their cats, not necessarily doing this, but other things? Wish me luck!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Cats aren't especially trainable, and I'm not sure you can train one to be affectionate. You know what they say -- "let the cat come to you," and that kind of thing. Having said that, I make sure to always be very gentle with Murphy, so he knows that when I approach him nothing bad will ever happen. I also get on the floor to be at his level a lot, to encourage contact, and when I pick him up I make sure to put him down gently as soon as he squirms in the slightest. I figure if I create an atmosphere where he's always safe in having contact with me, it'll be more likely to happen.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually...I find cats are highly trainable..the secret is to start when they are very young.

Callie Kitty is a very energetic and bright kitty...she will fetch...carry things...can walk on her legs and will jump up.

I find once I showed her something she picked it up easily...like learning how to _twannng_ those metal door stoppers ...or opening a door...turning on/off the tv.

From the moment cats are young I handle them as well...daily...even for just a minute or two...they are turned on their backs...I investigate the ears...I have them get used to me opening their mouth and inspecting teeth....I get them used to their nails being clipped....especially the barn cats who most people never think to handle for future vet. visits

I have several cats who can do tricks or will wear clothing/false glasses...all were started young and found the "game" quite fun.

Even a stand-offish kitty can learn if enough patience and time is spent with them....I will use their body/vocal language to help speed the process along


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

My cat is trained to get on the scale for weighing time. I'm very proud of him. ^^


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I've been training my cat to like water and wear clothing. He's pretty affectionate already, but my SO really wants him to swim in the bathtub and make bath times easier (he gets a bath once a week due to our allergies, poor dude). She also thinks animals in clothing are cute, so we've started teaching him to wear clothes. I think it's going to make it easier down the line when I start harness/leash training him.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Both my cats come when called. Miu is the rambunctious one who jumps on counters and tables. She knows the command 'Off' or 'Here' (if you want her to jump back down on a chair, you pat the chair and say 'here'.). Both cats know 'We gotta go go' to mean we all have to leave a room. Jack knows the command for come, meaning to jump up on a bed. Miu knows the 'NO' command, but sometimes instead of complying she'll do a mew of protest before grudging stopping what she's doing. Jack knows the 'No' command as a 'Uh Uh' sound instead of the actual word. I didn't do that on purpose, just turned out that way.

I think cats are trainable. When I taught Jack you can see him look at you, then when I say the command, his expression changes like he understands and he immediately does what the command asks for. It just boils down to if the cat will actually DO what you're asking for...but I'm pretty sure they understand.


----------



## Broly (May 6, 2011)

Hermione has learned to come on call to the following names:
Fatso, Hermione, Pecker.

She meows back on all 3, acknowledging that I am calling her.

She also responds to: "Come heeere" in a higher-than-normal pitch voice. She often comes with great excitement when I say this.

She has also learned to sit when I say "Sit", and has learned to actually stop and sit when I mix it in with "Come here".

"No" in a normal voice is also registered as "don't do that", as she will instantly stop doing whatever she was doing and go away. Sometimes she'll whine if I'm "No"ing something she wants to toy around with, but one or two more attempts gets her to stop and pout a little.

She's now learning how to jump when I say "jump", and I hpoe to have this one hammered home in a week


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

MinkaMuffin said:


> My cat is trained to get on the scale for weighing time. I'm very proud of him. ^^


I saw the video of it and I made a comment. That is so cute. lol


Haha I'm training Misa how to talk, ecven though I think she's talking to me as it is. She only says.

"Hello?"
"Mama?"
"Yay!!!!"
"What?"
"No."
"I want Food!"( I can tell a little bit, but she meows it too and tries to say it.)

So yeah. She's a smart kitty. XD


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky comes when i call him, he stops bad behaviors when i snap, he plays fetch for as long as i want to play, and he also mimic's my husband and i constantly. He is also very talkative(he has a little bit of blue lynx siamese in him) and he will answer me when i ask him questions with different meow responses  He even started eating his food with his paws >.<


----------



## Rheytarian (May 1, 2011)

I taught my cat not to extend his claws when playing, so he only uses his paws.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I find cats highly trainable also.

Sherbert will sit, and stand on his hind legs on command. He will shake paws if asked and if I tap a shoulder will hop up and drape over while I do chores. among other tricks.

Had to teach Jack to "play easy" since he can't retract his claws very far. Also to hop up on a seat when told. he also will fetch and drop stuff when asked. 'where's your egg" will send him scurrying through the house looking for one of his many hoarded easter eggs so you can toss them. 

Pepper... hmm.. she just does the opposite of whatever you ask. 

Archie is still acclimating to the house so haven't trained him any tricks yet.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My cats have trained me to do numerous things!!!!! Mostly things like fetch, clean, buy, feed.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

sinatra-butters said:


> mostly things like fetch, clean, buy, feed.


and scoop!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's taken me 4 years but I have successfully trained MowMow to completely ignore me when I give him a direct command like "No" or "Stop that" or "Get down from there!".


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I have also trained them to stare into space when I call their names...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I have also trained them to stare into space when I call their names...


Seriously, what is that about? Sometimes I can be sitting right next to MowMow and call his name and I get nothing, someone halfway around the world turns on their can opener and his ears perk up....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Because they hear you but they don't care!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Selective hearing.

cats, teenagers, men....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Except cats don't talk back....much.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo is a sassy little girl who always has to have the last word. Seriously.

I wouldn't trade her for the world. :grin:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea but when a man talks back it is much more aggravating!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Nothing.

My cats, on the other hand, have become very good at training me. "sit here if you want me to visit", "walk over there if you want me to follow", "follow me downstairs to the food dish"...


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Rheytarian said:


> I taught my cat not to extend his claws when playing, so he only uses his paws.


How on earth did you do THAT?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My cats are trained to show up at mealtimes, go in the litter boxes, not scratch the furniture, to find their food in their own bowls ONLY, to tolerate nail trimmings, and that they will be spoiled rotten.


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Seriously, what is that about? Sometimes I can be sitting right next to MowMow and call his name and I get nothing, someone halfway around the world turns on their can opener and his ears perk up....


always worked that way with the skin kids too


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

princessbear said:


> How on earth did you do THAT?


My kitten doesn't use claws either. When the kitten (or cat) gets too rough in playing hiss and move away. Play time over. If she pushes the issue scruff her, hiss, and move away. If you have a stubborn cat a tap on the nose can work. I don't mean hit the cat. Same with biting. Substitute a toy for the hand. An old stock stuffed with batting works for me.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

I trained Gizmo to come when called, mostly when dinner's ready. He has trained me to be his couch, which I am partially serious about that. He'll meow at me as loud as he can and jump up next to me, and as soon as I lay down he'll sit on me lol.


----------



## Machez (May 23, 2011)

I have had mixed results with the training. The best luck has been with Black Cat. He can fetch sticks, sit, lay down, comes when called, wears bandanas and neck warmers, walks on his harness, litter box is a given, only scratches on the scratcher and will actually give the other cat a wack upside the head if she tries to scratch on the carpet. He will jump in the passenger seat of a car and sit there while I drive around (only my VWs, doesn't like the truck), knocks on doors, etc...


----------



## Broly (May 6, 2011)

D'Lynn said:


> My kitten doesn't use claws either. When the kitten (or cat) gets too rough in playing hiss and move away. Play time over. If she pushes the issue scruff her, hiss, and move away. If you have a stubborn cat a tap on the nose can work. I don't mean hit the cat. Same with biting. Substitute a toy for the hand. An old stock stuffed with batting works for me.


What I did (since she used her rear claws when she got really excited), is I would lightly put my hand on her rear paw, lightly push on her toe to extend a claw, lightly graze it against the floor and hold the scruff position while saying no.

This got her to stop within 2 attempts over a few days. Never did it again.

Sounds inhumane, but it's very gentle (no roughhousing, etc).


----------



## Rheytarian (May 1, 2011)

princessbear said:


> How on earth did you do THAT?


Like the others suggested, whenever Buster gets super-excited his claws come out and I verbalize my displeasure and ignore him. He learned quickly not to use claws.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It was very easy for me to train Prince, no effort at all. I taught him to get on the kitchen counter without fear of being reprimanded and help himself from my sandwich without asking permission. I trained him to come in from the muddy garden and straight between my 4-thread Egyptian cotton imported bed linen without waiting on the floor for permission as he used to. I trained him to ask for a second treat immediately after devouring one. He did not come trained in all these things from his likely previous owners, quite the opposite. Took some time but I've trained him to totally and utterly take me for granted, a 3-in-1 Da Bird, petting and feeding operation system.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Nito is a smart boy, I have taught him many things. And he has taught himself just as many just by picking up on them himself.

Things I have taught him:
Sit, wave, shake, kisses, high five, wave, touch, circle, lay down, roll over, stand up, come when called, and there is more I always forget something

Things he has taught himself:
How to open drawers, how to get my out of bed whenever he wants, how to meow in a cute way to get attention, how to steal mom's pillow at night, how to convince me that he needs yet another meal... the list goes on and on ;-)


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

D'Lynn said:


> My kitten doesn't use claws either. When the kitten (or cat) gets too rough in playing hiss and move away. Play time over. If she pushes the issue scruff her, hiss, and move away. If you have a stubborn cat a tap on the nose can work. I don't mean hit the cat. Same with biting. Substitute a toy for the hand. An old stock stuffed with batting works for me.





Broly said:


> What I did (since she used her rear claws when she got really excited), is I would lightly put my hand on her rear paw, lightly push on her toe to extend a claw, lightly graze it against the floor and hold the scruff position while saying no.
> 
> This got her to stop within 2 attempts over a few days. Never did it again.
> 
> Sounds inhumane, but it's very gentle (no roughhousing, etc).





Rheytarian said:


> Like the others suggested, whenever Buster gets super-excited his claws come out and I verbalize my displeasure and ignore him. He learned quickly not to use claws.


D'lynn...this is way too much for a kitten. Kittens are babies, and just like human babies there is no reason for physical disipline, IMO. Scruffing cats when they are bad doesn't teach them anything other than if they get caught bad things happen. That can easily lead to many problem behaviors.

Broly your cat had no idea what you were trying to convey. Even though you mimed scratching all your cat learned was that when she did something 'naughty' you did something she probably hated. IME that method you described would probably make nail trimming a million times harder.

Hissing at cats is also silly, IMO. You don't bark/growl at dogs, or scream at babies, and expect results. It simply is not the best way to get things done. In that situation all you are doing is increasing the amoutn of stress/pressure ect.

IME the best way to deal with scratching/biting ect is very very simple. With young kittens, 3 weeks-5 months or so, simply say something like "Uh uh" and ignore them for about 3 seconds. The younger the kitten the less ignore time. I don't ignore them at all until they have been learning this for 2-3 weeks. Regardless of age.
Step two is to provide a more appropriate toy. A big stuffy, or pillow works well. Encourage them to wrestle that. Or get out a wand toy and get them running and pouncing.

Once the kitten hits about 6 months you can add a time out to the picture. As they bite/scratch say "Uh uh" (your negative marker), and CALMLY pick them up to place into a carrier. They stay in the carrier 30 seconds or less, then bring them back out and immediately give them a toy they can use to wrestle with.

My two boys were trained using this method, and they had it down by the time they were 6 months. The only exceptions were when they were way over excited and I redirected them to a wand toy to burn off some of the excess energy.

...for great tips on training cats check out my blog. The link is in my signature.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Seriously, what is that about? Sometimes I can be sitting right next to MowMow and call his name and I get nothing, someone halfway around the world turns on their can opener and his ears perk up....


That would be me. :3


----------



## Broly (May 6, 2011)

Cats do know what you're saying when you graze their claw against the floor and scruff them while saying no.

What they can't associate is punishment more than 30 seconds after they commit a crime, because their short term memory is terrible.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Broly how does your cat know you mean don't scratch rather than do scratch the carpet? For all your kitty knows you've just told her to scratch the carpet.

Yes, they can learn the meaning of a scruffing and saying "no", but they aren't born knowing the meaning of the word any more than a child is. It also can take much longer to teach an animal the meaning of ANY word than it does a child. Animals aren't wired to use vocal communication. IMO it's a better idea to first TEACH your animal what is inappropriate using redirection and once they clearly understand that this is not an approved activity then you can add a correction. (In my opinion/experience no aniaml really understands to the point of needing a correction under 6 months.)

What you are suggesting would be like if I brought you into my home as a friend. Then when you went to sit on the couch I told you off in Chinese, then physically moved you onto a different chair, still speaking Chinese...You would know something had gone wrong, but is it that you didn't bring a hostess gift? Didn't remove, or did remove, your shoes? Were you about to sit in something, or were the couches off limits? Was that someone else's special seat? You wouldn't know what the wrong behavior was because I wasn't communicating in a way that you understood.

I do agree that a correction has to be given immediately. But IMO 'punishment' is the wrong word. Punishing someone assumes they know what they did was wrong, understood at the time they did it that it was wrong, and did the behavior anyways. I love my kitties...but at least 3 of them aren't capable of that sort of thought process.

I actually think it's kind of sad how we think about our pets. We want them to be SO smart. To know when we're sad/happy and act accordingly. We take natural behaviors that we like as the cat 'just knowing' the right thing to do. Unfortunately the flip side of that coin is we begin to think they should 'just know' when they do things that are wrong, or that they always understand everything that we say. This sets us up for disappointment, and set standards way to high for a cat, specially a kitten or newly rescued cat, to be able to reach.

I know my cats are cats. I know they don't do things on purpose to make me mad. I know they sometimes make mistakes because they are animals, not adult humans. And I love them because of, and in spite of, those things.

Please be realistic about your pets. They aren't Disney animals.


----------

